# tomb kings help!



## Battle BrotherVII (Jun 20, 2009)

I want a semi competitive tactics that is not going to win every game (no Khalida or a hundred or so bowmen) so could you share some tactics with me.:victory:


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Depends on what kind of list you are looking for. 3 or so units of skeletons are great for holding up enemy units while you have things like ushabti or chariots to hit the flank hard. Tomb guard are great for killing anything with armor. You will spend a lot of points on characters but they're what makes the army good so don't worry about that. Did you want to go magic heavy with high priest or more close combat with a tomb king. Either way works so it's up to what you would want. Bone giants are really cool and very tempting but usually not worth the points. 2 screaming skull catapults are a way better choice especially with magic giving you potentially 4 stone thrower shots per turn but if you like the bone giant go for it. All that being said Tomb Kings are hard to play in lower points games so don't be discouraged when you're building up if you're playing anything below 2k points. Which reminds me, what points level are you looking at here and do you have the book and some kind of list you think you'd like?


----------



## Battle BrotherVII (Jun 20, 2009)

i actually don't have the book but I'm getting it relatively soon i was looking for more combat heavy (all bound spells can back fire a lot) thanks for the help though.


----------



## snakezenn (Apr 14, 2009)

I would suggest a tomb king in a chariot with groups of chariots, also 3 lich priest to reraise, alhtough what level are you gonna play at?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Tomb King is balls deep crap. It isn't worth its cost, not compared to a HLP, here's why, tomb kings rely upon magic to raise, maneuver and fight effectively.

HLP + TP + 2xLP = 11 PD

TK + 3xLP = 8 PD

Now, it may not seem like much with only a 3 PD difference but the difference is bigger than you would think, give the HLP a cloak of the dunes and you can essentially guarantee that any one important action will definately occur, for example a vital game winning flank charge. The TK himself has a poor equipment set compared to many races (in spite of a nice stat line) and as a result will just get swiped by any army with a half decent character, which given their equipment options is virtually all of them, an army of chariots may seem awesome, but TK chariots are relatively weak compared to many. Add in a casket to the magic heavy variant and you have 13 PD that never fail, your opponent will save his DD for the casket, leaving the rest of your magic to wreak havok.

A few must have's for a TK army:

HLP
Ushabti (3)
Skull Catapault
Block 25 Skeletons
Tomb Guard (20).

N.B. TG raise as fast as skeletons almost, have T4 and the same save, higher str and KB. On top of this, they barely cost more than skellies! They are great as a tarpit and the incantation of smiting can really annoy some opponants as you KB important characters . It's also a great place for your important prince, you will learn with TK, that combining good and poor units into a fight is a horrible idea, more so than with most armies.

One final note: Icon Bearer is completely useless compared to the other options.


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes you have 3 extra pd and don't actually cast any more spells.
HLP (2 spells) + TP(1 Spell) + 2xLP(2 more spells) = 5 total bound spells

TK(2 Spells) + 3xLP(3 spells) = 5 total bound spells

Granted you lose 3 power dice so you can raise crappy skeletons back. A tomb king can do a lot more damage and get more combat res than the extra rank your skeletons reraised are gonna get you. It's all up to whether you want a static army with a lot of shooting and magic or if you want to go with the close combat support army.

On a final note: Icon Bearer is indeed completely useless compared to the other options.


----------

